# Layer auf dem Desktop



## MajorWindbeutel (25. Mai 2004)

HI

auf diesem

http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&file=12736-1.jpg&name=tuxwin+a+la+suse+9.1

Scrennschot ist ganz unten am rand des Bildschirmes so ein Layer weiß zufällig jmd woher ich sowas für Linux bekomme ich hatte mal sowas gesehen.

Vielen Dank im Voruas


----------



## Thorsten Ball (25. Mai 2004)

Also entweder ist das eine KDE Toolbar mit transparentem Hintergrund, oder es ist ein gDesklet.
Oder auch (Super)Karamba. Kenne mich aber mit letzterem nicht aus. 
Wenn du nach gDesklet googlest, dürftest du bestimmt was finden und auch ein Desklet
dass dir eine solche OS X Toolbar nachbaut.


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (25. Mai 2004)

Danke werde gleich mal googlen.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (25. Mai 2004)

Da war ich wohl schneller 
Hab auf KDE-Look.org mal bei Karamba geschaut, und folgendes gefunden:
http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=6466

Das dürfte das sein, stimmts?


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (26. Mai 2004)

Danke ich hab gestern auch nichts mehr gefunden.

Nochmal Vielen Dank.

//edit:

Ja das ist es und du warst schneller


----------

